# 368 software no improvement!!!



## AVITWeb (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok, so my 508 got the updated 368 software and apparently we have swapped problems. Now instead of getting the famed 59 minute recording, we get 1:01 when the timer was set up for 1:05. Add that to the Jump forward when paused when you hit the Jump Back button, and the random freezes when playing back recordings, and there is not change whatsoever!!!!

When are they going to get their act together???


----------



## Xarph (Mar 19, 2007)

The timers do not set back an hour upon crashing with 368. That is an improvement. Especially when it still randomly crashes.


----------



## AVITWeb (Jan 3, 2007)

Xarph said:


> The timers do not set back an hour upon crashing with 368. That is an improvement. Especially when it still randomly crashes.


I inadvertently forgot to mention that we erased all of our timers AFTER the DLST change......and then we reprogrammed......this 1:01 bit started after that.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

What happens to timers, both old and new, set for 1 hour? Was the 1:05 timer for a show scheduled to run that long (according to the inaccurate EPG), or did you adjust the end time?


----------



## AVITWeb (Jan 3, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> What happens to timers, both old and new, set for 1 hour? Was the 1:05 timer for a show scheduled to run that long (according to the inaccurate EPG), or did you adjust the end time?


No Old timers were left...we deleted them all...The new ones were set up by us with additional time because we always seemed to miss the last few minutes of a show. In this case, we set up the time using the guide and just added time to the recording. No other shows were scheduled to record after it. We have done the same now for a few shows and we are noticing that they are all listed for 1:01 when we set them for 1:05


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

I am recording WWE Monday Nite Raw. Hit rewind to see that last part GRAY SCREEN DVR turns off. SJFDF F***** CRAP lost 15 mins of RAW! this new version of software is freaking trash. DAMN you Dish Network!!!


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Geeke19 said:


> I am recording WWE Monday Nite Raw. Hit rewind to see that last part GRAY SCREEN DVR turns off. SJFDF F***** CRAP lost 15 mins of RAW! this new version of software is freaking trash. DAMN you Dish Network!!!


Same here no mater what I record or just a simple press of the pause button messes it up. Called E* TS to explain the issue. They claim its a bad unit. So I asked "So why does my second one do it also?" They said "Oh, it must be bad too" GAH! :nono:


----------

